# Random facts



## pewpew (Feb 18, 2017)

Bored and didn't see any threads...

I always like those random facts you see, just simple short little fun facts, nothing I have to think about too much lol.

This one I think most men travelers would appreciate since a lot of us have beards...


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 18, 2017)

In Cuba, hitchhiking is encouraged and government vehicles are legally required to pick up hitchhikers.

http://www.funfactz.com/country-facts/hitchhiking-cuba-3003.html#sthash.KFXUPXsr.dpuf


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Feb 18, 2017)

Light doesn’t necessarily travel at the speed of light. The slowest we’ve ever recorded light moving at is 38 miles per hour


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Feb 18, 2017)

Raccoons can purr. Like house cats, they usually purr when they feel content or safe.


----------



## pewpew (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## RobHASboots (Mar 11, 2017)

Billy likes to drink soda.


----------



## wrkrsunite (Mar 13, 2017)

Chuck Norris once used a stunt double to film a scene. It was a crying scene.


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (May 29, 2019)

If you truly believe in youraelf and your actions no one can take that away from you.


----------



## Thomas Walker (Jun 16, 2019)

There are more airplanes in the sea than submarines in the sky


----------

